# how much to feed plecos?



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ive recently bought a.new food for my plecs, its king british catfish pellets....they are so tiny and very dark in colour, before they were on larger round pellets so feeding was much easier, feeding guidelines say 'feed how much they eat in two minutes' with plecs thats alittle useless! How much would you feed? I can imagine i'm overfeeding too so alongside a bad new filter theres this! Many thanks again guys


----------



## lipsthefish (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi  I'm a fellow fish lover, we have 21 tanks running at the moment and we breed Bristlenose Plecs often 

You would be much better feeding your Plecos an Algae Wafer rather than Catfish Pellets, something like this is what we use

Spirulina Algae Wafers Catfish Pleco Plec Fish Food 50g 100g 200g | eBay

We've not used that particular seller (I just linked to the first search result) but we've been using the same wafers for years now and have never had a problem and our baby Plecos grow really quickly on them. You should also supplement their diet with vegetables, ours love Courgette (use a teaspoon or fork to weigh it down) they also devour mushrooms and peppers too. You should also have some bog wood in your tank as it aids their digestion.


----------



## Canary bird (Oct 3, 2013)

My Pleco loves steamed broccoli , I weigh it down with a screwcumber , also he prefers shrimp wafers than the algae ones, I've bought pellets too and just scatter a few at night ,


----------

